# type44 (5k/100/200) chin spoiler/air dam?



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

anyone ever seen a chin spoiler/air dam for the type44 (5k/100/200- '84-'91) ?? or know of any other chin spoiler off of another vw or other car that would work/be adaptable? ive seen pics of the Treser front spoilers..and IMO the treser bodykits are super fuglee..







i remember a guy on the Q list a while back w/ a red '91 20vTQ who had a chin spoiler on it...said it was from JC Whipme...but they dont sell the universal chin spoilers anymore.. went to Home Despot and looked in their garden section for some of that flowerbed edging stuff... hellz no..that looked like poo.. anyone got any better ideas? i want something at least 2" ..and tasteful looking..


----------



## ricmac (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: type44 (5k/100/200) chin spoiler/air dam? (jordanvw)*

I've seen someone who got an extra bumper and cut off the bottom portion - about 3" - inverted it and glued it onto the bottom of the bumper. If you find a bumper the same color paint match isn't a problem.
It's hard to discribe without the picture.
-Rick


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: type44 (ricmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricmac* »_I've seen someone who got an extra bumper and cut off the bottom portion - about 3" - inverted it and glued it onto the bottom of the bumper. If you find a bumper the same color paint match isn't a problem.
It's hard to discribe without the picture.
-Rick

i thought about that...but it flares out too much.. does the guy you saw have pics of the mod?
chris


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: type44 (jordanvw)*

I've seen an 80's Honda Accord here in my town that has made a front lip out of another bumper. It really looks like shti, and I would never ever reccomend anyone to do something like this.


----------



## Lars-Erik (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: type44 (5k/100/200) chin spoiler/air dam? (jordanvw)*

I've seen somebody adapt the front bumper form a '90 V8 onto a type 44 but it was a '91 200 20vT that had the flared fenders, I don't know how it would look with out having the flares?


----------



## 200tq (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is the 10v type with turnsignals around the corners, I did this: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/544137


_Modified by 200tq at 12:37 PM 8-26-2004_


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (200tq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200tq* »_If it is the 10v type with turnsignals around the corners, I did this: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/544137

_Modified by 200tq at 12:37 PM 8-26-2004_

so if your car was a '90 10v then why do u have the flared fender lips? and whats up with those doorhandles? i thought all type44's got the updated doorhandles in '89..


----------



## 200tq (Aug 26, 2004)

Where does it say that it`s a -90 10v? The car is a rebuildt (twice) -84 1,8 fwd. In the pictures on cardomain the car has both the 200 10v front and rear bumpers and the -90 20v bumpers, but the body is actually a -87 100 spesial edition, a pre 20v body with 20v like wheelarches. All in all, it`s a bastard


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (200tq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200tq* »_Where does it say that it`s a -90 10v? The car is a rebuildt (twice) -84 1,8 fwd. In the pictures on cardomain the car has both the 200 10v front and rear bumpers and the -90 20v bumpers, but the body is actually a -87 100 spesial edition, a pre 20v body with 20v like wheelarches. All in all, it`s a bastard

wow.. ok now im really confused







looks awesome tho..
heres mine..black also:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1398689
(im just a pic wh0re







)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (200tq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200tq* »_but the body is actually a -87 100 spesial edition, a pre 20v body with 20v like wheelarches.

Aka Audi 100 Sport or 200 Exclusive. They both got the flared wheel arches before the 200 20V ever saw daylight.


----------

